# El anuncio de Gatorade que ha generado polémica en Estados Unidos.



## elchicho47 (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

Una gorda estirando no necesita recargar electrolitos ni glucógeno.

Después dicen que están así por la tiroides


----------



## brickworld (2 Ene 2023)

Que tipo de CGI han metido en la última escena de la gorda haciendo el pino puente?  o quieren hacernos creer que 100% greal no fake one link mega?


----------



## aldebariano (2 Ene 2023)

Estirarse no es hacer ejercicio, éstos progres son subnormales


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Ene 2023)

Qué pasa, shures? ✌✌


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Ene 2023)

Save the whales


----------



## Murnau (2 Ene 2023)

Iba a preguntar si no había negros. Y es el mejor anuncio con putos negros de la historia woke jajajjajajjaja


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Ene 2023)

Wokepasha?


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (2 Ene 2023)

brickworld dijo:


> Que tipo de CGI han metido en la última escena de la gorda haciendo el pino puente?  o quieren hacernos creer que 100% greal no fake one link mega?


----------



## Wasi (2 Ene 2023)

Se ha puesto así de beber Gatorade? Laputa me quedo con la cerveza mejor


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683



Habrán borrado los cables como en las pelis de Marvel


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Ene 2023)

Wasi dijo:


> Se ha puesto así de beber Gatorade? Laputa me quedo con la cerveza mejor



Gatorate con panceta 
Y luego un machiato descafeinado con sacarina y leche de soja


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Ene 2023)

¿Por qué la gorda no se mueve?

¿No se dan cuenta de que son un chiste?

A ver si sacan captura de los cables de refuerzo.


----------



## LionelHutz (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683











Últimos Sismos en California hoy: Temblores el 2 enero 2023


Temblor más fuerte en California hoy: Mag.5.4 15km SE of Rio Dell, CA | Sismos en California ahora o hoy. Vea cuántos sismos ocurrieron en California, reporta un temblor si lo sentiste!



www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (2 Ene 2023)

Imágenes del making off:


----------



## Furymundo (2 Ene 2023)

ESA GORDA TIENE FUERZA JODER


----------



## Sonico (2 Ene 2023)

brickworld dijo:


> Que tipo de CGI han metido en la última escena de la gorda haciendo el pino puente?  o quieren hacernos creer que 100% greal no fake one link mega?



Cuello roto en tres, dos...


----------



## Tejota (2 Ene 2023)

50 kg en cada jamon.... BrVtal.


----------



## superloki (2 Ene 2023)

¿Cuantas gordas negras han sacrificado para poder hacer el anuncio?


----------



## Sonico (2 Ene 2023)

Furymundo dijo:


> ESA GORDA TIENE FUERZA JODER



Es goma espuma+programa de retoques.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

Ningún MELAFO?

Este foro se va a la mierda.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Encuentra las 7 diferencias


----------



## Nico (2 Ene 2023)

Woke + BLM = Ridículo infumable.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (2 Ene 2023)

A ver anormales, no os enteráis de nada.

A la gorda le hicieron la foto con las manos hacia arriba y los pies en el suelo. Luego le dan la vuelta y, voilà!! Pinopuente gordinflas a la saca.

Enviado desde mi 2201117TY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thyr (2 Ene 2023)

Gatorade entre pastel y pastel.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683



Esta foto es fake. Aguantar todo el peso con la cabeza haría que la gorda atravesase todo el forjado hasta la calle


----------



## Knight who says ni (2 Ene 2023)

A mi me parce bien.

Lo que realmente quieren sacar es un hombre y una mujer atléticos como se ha hecho de toda la vida para este tipo de productos, pero como siendo realistas tienen que cumplir con el obligado cupo de negros, homosexuales y gordos, pues lo hacen todo de vez y meten una gorda negra lesbiana, y ya...

Al menos es la impresión que da. La gorda está ahí puesta como de plastón.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Ene 2023)

Ballenorade


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Una gorda estirando no necesita recargar electrolitos ni glucógeno.
> 
> Después dicen que están así por la tiroides



Ingredientes: Agua, Azúcar, Dextrosa, Ácido Cítrico, Sal, Citrato de Sodio, Fosfato, Monopotásico, Goma Arábiga, Saborizante Natural Sabor Naranja, Acetato Isobutirato de Sacarosa, Goma Éster, Amarillo Ocaso FCF. 

Agua con azúcar XD


----------



## Rodal (2 Ene 2023)

No salen asiáticos? será por eso?


----------



## El CEO (2 Ene 2023)

Es greal, leeeenguassss
La gorda tiene poteeeeeenciaaaaadiomiooooooo


----------



## escudero (2 Ene 2023)

nunca entendere, el porque los negros se prestan a todas estas cosas absurdas.
Esa negra, es imposible que se mantenga haciendo el pino. ¿no le da vergüenza ?


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Ingredientes: Agua, Azúcar, Dextrosa, Ácido Cítrico, Sal, Citrato de Sodio, Fosfato, Monopotásico, Goma Arábiga, Saborizante Natural Sabor Naranja, Acetato Isobutirato de Sacarosa, Goma Éster, Amarillo Ocaso FCF.
> 
> Agua con azúcar XD



Exacto, por eso lo digo,
estos productos están bien para alguien que haga un deporte extremo donde te quedas sin glucógeno,
(básicamente son sales minerales y azúcar)

yo entrenando la rutina 5x5 Stronglifts le metía al cuerpo en mitad del entrenamiento una mandarina, plátano o chocolatina,
(y se notaba la subida de energía)

era una rutina de fuerza con básicos que te dejaba para el arrastre,

pero esta puta gorda no lo necesita,

ni está perdiendo líquidos sudando, ni está gastando glucógeno.


----------



## Henry Rearden (2 Ene 2023)

elchicho47 dijo:


>





Yo no veo la polémica...


----------



## Jotagb (2 Ene 2023)

La que le va a caer a Gatorade.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683



Ese peso concentrado en 1 punto tan pequeño conllevaría el derrumbe del piso


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (2 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> La que le va a caer a Gatorade.



Le va a caer la gorda


----------



## Knightfall (2 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Una gorda estirando no necesita recargar electrolitos ni glucógeno.
> 
> Después dicen que están así por la tiroides



Si es de la tiroides, que se lo tiroides todo por la boca la hija de puta


----------



## jotace (2 Ene 2023)

BLM en estado puro, Black Lard Matter.


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Exacto, por eso lo digo,
> estos productos están bien para alguien que haga un deporte extremo donde te quedas sin glucógeno,
> (básicamente son sales minerales y azúcar)
> 
> ...



Electrolitos sería esto: 
FLECTOMIN Recomendaciones
Energía 280 kcal/l 80-350 kcal/l
Glucosa 72,5 g/l Máx. 90 g/litro
Sodio 1600 mg/l 460-1150
Potasio 1440 mg/l
Magnesio 160 mg/l
Calcio 80 mg/l
Fósforo 120 mg/l
Osmolalidad 580 mOsm/kg 200-300 

Gatorade es agua con azúcar y saborizantes. Una puta mierda, vamos. 
Y si, si no entrenas duro y encima zampas azúcar...


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683



en un campo de algodón nunca les habrían obligado a hacer esas cosas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Ene 2023)

Cual es la polémica, que los que están fit hacen deporte y la gorda hace el ganso? Los gordos están gordos de comer como animales y no moverse, no hay más. Conozco gente con hipotiroidismo que está delgada no hay excusas.


----------



## Shy (2 Ene 2023)

Todos son healthy y puuuuuunnnnto.


----------



## pagaloquedebes (2 Ene 2023)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> A ver anormales, no os enteráis de nada.
> 
> A la gorda le hicieron la foto con las manos hacia arriba y los pies en el suelo. Luego le dan la vuelta y, voilà!! Pinopuente gordinflas a la saca.
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2201117TY mediante Tapatalk



venia a esto.


----------



## NPI (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683



Esa imagen es FALSA, su cuello es del todo imposible que soporte tanto peso.


----------



## jeiper (2 Ene 2023)

La polémica está solo en vuestra imaginación.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Ene 2023)

Hokzidente gilipolleando duro mientras nos comen la tostada por todos lados.
Todo en orden.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (2 Ene 2023)

Las Big Mommas zampan burguers y cola extra-azucarada. El Gatorade lo usan para colonia del sobaco.


----------



## Juanchufri (2 Ene 2023)

Vacaburra metida con calzador para abarcar, nunca mejor dicho, muchas tipologías de deportistas. 

Me puedo imaginar las risas y las horas para grabar este plano...


----------



## pamplinero (2 Ene 2023)

Supongamos que no es CGI, que es real.

Hacer yoga no te "cansa" como para tomarte un gatorade. Esa seguro que se toma despues una botella de 2L de Fanta.


----------



## Ordel (2 Ene 2023)

Polémica por qué?

Puedes explicarlo?


----------



## Chocochomocho (2 Ene 2023)

Por qué ponen una foca? Toman Gatorade?


----------



## Ryu (2 Ene 2023)

Si no es de un negra trans mazada humillando a un blanco de mierda es facha.


----------



## CANCERVERO (2 Ene 2023)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Habrán borrado los cables como en las pelis de Marvel



Y la grua-puente, tampoco se la vé.


----------



## François (2 Ene 2023)

El anuncio está bien hecho. Va dirigido a su público objetivo: deportistas retrasados y negras obesas con pocas luces. A ellos les venden progresismo y a ellas que tomando eso son como los primeros.


----------



## Julianillo (2 Ene 2023)

Sois un poquito crueles, la verdad... esa mujer está luchando por mejorar su vida y su cuerpo.

Todos tendemos a culpabilizar, pensando de que si está gorda es porque comerá mucho y no sabe controlarse, pero a veces hay problemas con la tiroides y hormonales que pueden hacer que en seis meses te conviertas en un pez globo.


----------



## Felson (2 Ene 2023)

No entiendo por qué genera controversia... se ve claramente la que se hincha a Gatorade.


----------



## CANCERVERO (2 Ene 2023)

superloki dijo:


> ¿Cuantas gordas negras han sacrificado para poder hacer el anuncio?



POOOOCAAAAS.


----------



## CANCERVERO (2 Ene 2023)

El CEO dijo:


> Es greal, leeeenguassss
> La gorda tiene poteeeeeenciaaaaadiomiooooooo



Ahora me explico lo que me dijo una vez un albañil:
Un palo de punta y una mujer de culo, pueden sujetar el mundo...... Sease.


----------



## CANCERVERO (2 Ene 2023)

Julianillo dijo:


> Sois un poquito crueles, la verdad... esa mujer está luchando por mejorar su vida y su cuerpo.
> 
> Todos tendemos a culpabilizar, pensando de que si está gorda es porque comerá mucho y no sabe controlarse, pero a veces hay problemas con la tiroides y hormonales que pueden hacer que en seis meses te conviertas en un pez globo.



esa mujer está luchando por mejorar su vida y su cuerpo.

Pues como haciendo ese vuelo invertido se le baje toda la sangre del tafanario a la cabeza, vá a tener un problema Jiuston.


----------



## Ignatius (2 Ene 2023)

Ser progre es extremadamente ridículo.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (2 Ene 2023)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



¿ Por el hipopótamo negro haciendo contorsionismo ? Supongo que es el estereotipo de “ afroamericana “ media y el anuncio no hace más que representarlo.


----------



## DonManuel (2 Ene 2023)

Busca las diferencias entre: (A) atletas haciendo ejercicio intenso, y (B) una foca haciendo el subnormal en el suelo y dando vergüenza ajena vestida con mallas apretadas.


----------



## DonManuel (2 Ene 2023)

Business case: las focas también quieren poder beber zumitos dulzones sin que la miren con cara de asco.

Lo que no se ve en el anuncio es como la foca va a la nevera a por el bote de mayonesa.


----------



## notengodeudas (2 Ene 2023)

Y la polémica es por...?


----------



## gdr100 (2 Ene 2023)

Después de tamaño esfuerzo debió de hartarse de pollo frito para recuperar. Dudo que tocara el Gatorade.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ene 2023)

Tres personas haciendo deporte. Es polémico que te cagas


----------



## AMP (2 Ene 2023)

La negra se llama Jessamyn Stanley y es profesora de yoga de verdad. Hace ya tiempo que el wokismo la promociona como imagen del gordismo.


----------



## Burbunauta (2 Ene 2023)

La polémica es cuántas gordas irán al hospital por intentar imitar el anuncio.


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Ene 2023)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tres personas haciendo deporte. Es polémico que te cagas



Al final, lo que van a conseguir es que por ser progre se conceda la incapacidad permanente!!


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Al final, lo que van a conseguir es que por ser progre se conceda la incapacidad permanente!!



Nada pasaría sin en vez de isotonizase con veneno la gente se isotonizase con cerveza


----------



## Hans_Asperger (2 Ene 2023)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nada pasaría sin en vez de isotonizase con veneno la gente se isotonizase con cerveza



@Jevitronka , Cosita: si te invito a una cerveza... ¿¿¿ me dejas meterte el pizarrín ???


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Ene 2023)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nada pasaría sin en vez de isotonizase con veneno la gente se isotonizase con cerveza



Todo esto me recuerda a los gloriosos años del dance y Eric Prydz. Temaso:


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Todo esto me recuerda a los gloriosos años del dance y Eric Prydz. Temaso:



Por qué hacen gimnasia en bañador?


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Ene 2023)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por qué hacen gimnasia en bañador?



No sé, pero pongo otra:



@Hielo/Fuego da la caraaaaaa. Que ya no me contestas a los hilos con música porque te tiras hasta las tantas.

Cae en la tentación tan solo una ves másssss, Hieloooooooo.


----------



## BogadeAriete (2 Ene 2023)

Joder, 2x 1, simia y nicra,


----------



## Toxic Avenger (2 Ene 2023)

Las cagadas de la foca deben de ser gloriosas.


----------



## McLovin (2 Ene 2023)

Los anuncios estos que van de transgresores, de originales y de provocadores se pasaron de moda hace años y ahora lo único que hacen es el ridículo. Una ballena negra haciendo estiramientos...ok perfecto, cuota progre conseguida, siguiente anuncio por favor.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (2 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No sé, pero pongo otra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toma otro clásico 
*Alex Gaudino feat. Crystal Waters - Destination Calabria*


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Ene 2023)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Toma otro clásico
> *Alex Gaudino feat. Crystal Waters - Destination Calabria*



Este fue menos conocido. Yo creo que solo lo tenía en cuenta gente muy puesta en la escena nocturna ibicenca de aquel entonces:


----------



## Froco (2 Ene 2023)

Rodal dijo:


> No salen asiáticos? será por eso?



Habia uno, se lo comio la gorda.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (2 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Este fue menos conocido. Yo creo que solo lo tenía en cuenta gente muy puesta en la escena nocturna ibicenca de aquel entonces:



Nunca lo he oído, es cierto que es solo para profesionales de la noche ibicenca


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Ene 2023)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Nunca lo he oído, es cierto que es solo para profesionales de la noche ibicenca



*Param pampan, pampan, panpararam.*


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (2 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Param pampan, pampan, panpararam.*



Esta sí la conocía, hacía años que no la escuchaba


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Ene 2023)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Esta sí la conocía, hacía años que no la escuchaba



Está de Dj Tiesto tiene una épica tremenda. Lo últimos 20 segundos es que me ponen la piel de gallina. Como le pega más y más fuerte a los discos:



Venga, con esa te dejo, que no quiero que cojas mañana el remo con ojeras.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (2 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Está de Dj Tiesto tiene una épica tremenda. Lo últimos 20 segundos es que me ponen la piel de gallina. Como le pega más y más fuerte a los discos:
> 
> 
> 
> Venga, con esa te dejo, que no quiero que cojas mañana el remo con ojeras.



El final es "la rave trance del fin del mundo"  y muy guapa la modelo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Todo esto me recuerda a los gloriosos años del dance y Eric Prydz. Temaso:



De los mejores videoclips jamás sacados


----------



## Paisdemierda (2 Ene 2023)

Ahora con más plácton.


----------



## Militarícese (2 Ene 2023)

Muy inteligente por parte de Gaterade: Abriendo mercado a los gordos.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683



Buff, lamentable, hay varios videos rulando por internet con gente partiéndose el cuello y quedando tetrapléjica haciendo ese mismo movimiento, además negras como esta, y eso no sirve absolutamente para nada, ni es ejercicio, ni es saludable.


----------



## Willvanperez (2 Ene 2023)

Pero que ejercicio hace la puta obesa? Comer?
Hija de su gran puta


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683



Ponte que sean 160Kg tirando por lo bajo cayendo a plomo en las cervicales a peso muerto. No sé Rick...


----------



## boldregas (2 Ene 2023)

Yo la única polémica que veo es que salen tres personas bebiendo una pócima que no necesitan.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (2 Ene 2023)

Parece una locura que Gatorade quiera que su bebida se identifique con las gordas niggas, especialmente cuando las anoréxicas del fitness no quieran más Gatorade porque subconscientemente le recordarán a esa vacaburra negroide y les cause un rechazo natural su consumo, peeeeero, teniendo en cuenta que una sola gorda oscura se puede tragar 3 litros de Gatorade al día, frente a un chupito como mucho de una empoderada del gym, posiblemente sus ventas se disparen este año si las gordas empiezan a tomar Gatorade de forma habitual.


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, el gatorade era con lo que regaban los cultivos (que no prosperaban) y lo que bebía la gente (el agua era para los retretes) en la película Idiocracia. Esa peli es un mast para cualquier burbujo...









Idiocracia (2006)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Tras un experimento militar fallido, el oficial Joe Bawers (Luke Wilson) y la prostituta Rita (Maya Rudolph) despiertan quinientos años adelante en el futuro, en un mundo distópico en el que la ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## George Orwell (2 Ene 2023)

Pues el anuncio es cojonudo. Si no quemas glucógeno y te dedicas a hacer estiramientos y pseudo-deportes para Charos, no bebas Gatorade o te pondrás como la del anuncio.

Creo que es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Ene 2023)

No véis que tiene estructura de escena porno?

El tio dándole pim pam, primer plano se corre y luego ellas beben el preciado néctar.


----------



## Matgiber11 (2 Ene 2023)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Qué pasa, shures? ✌✌



Que te calles gato maricon


----------



## Turbocalbo (3 Ene 2023)

parece un zurullo, las cosas como son, la postura es muy extraña.


----------



## Piotr (3 Ene 2023)

'Gatorade fit' = morsa de 300kg..


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (3 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Todo esto me recuerda a los gloriosos años del dance y Eric Prydz. Temaso:


----------



## fachacine (3 Ene 2023)

*HIJADEPUTA, CON MENOS CULO TAMBIÉN SE CAGA. MENUDOS ÑORDOS DEBEN SALIR DE AHÍ *


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (3 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683



Rezuma salud.


----------



## trampantojo (3 Ene 2023)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



Una masa de grasa negra estirando...¿Qué hay de nuevo¿


----------



## trampantojo (3 Ene 2023)

superloki dijo:


> ¿Cuantas gordas negras han sacrificado para poder hacer el anuncio?



666


----------



## trampantojo (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> La que le va a caer a Gatorade.



Gordarade


----------



## Covid-8M (3 Ene 2023)

Cual es la polemica que se ha generado?


----------



## Sergey Vodka (3 Ene 2023)

Gatorade Fried Chicken Shieeeet Edition.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Ene 2023)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Cual es la polemica que se ha generado?



No hay ninguna polémica. Los únicos resultados en Google que hablan de polémica redirigen a éste hilo y al tweet que ilustra el OP.

Es solo algo para soltar cuñadeces y subir el tráfico, no una polémica


----------



## Covid-8M (3 Ene 2023)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No hay ninguna polémica. Los únicos resultados en Google que hablan de polémica redirigen a éste hilo y al tweet que ilustra el OP.
> 
> Es solo algo para soltar cuñadeces y subir el tráfico, no una polémica



La verdad que es buena formula lo de poner polemica. Asi parece que hay que posicionarse y debatir aunque no quede claro el motivo


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Ene 2023)

Covid-8M dijo:


> La verdad que es buena formula lo de poner polemica. Asi parece que hay que posicionarse y debatir aunque no quede claro el motivo



Es lo mismo que la tía que enseña las tetas en X red social. No van a faltar visitas


----------



## el ganador (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Covid-8M (3 Ene 2023)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es lo mismo que la tía que enseña las tetas en X red social. No van a faltar visitas



Buen titulo seria. Las polemicas tetazas de X


----------



## mirym94 (3 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683



Y no se parte el cuello. País de niggas


----------



## vanderwilde (3 Ene 2023)

No tiene que soltar la gorda chicharrones...


----------



## Archicanciller (3 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Una gorda estirando no necesita recargar electrolitos ni glucógeno.
> 
> Después dicen que están así por la tiroides



De todas maneras tienen además 1 adicción, que oficialmente no existe.
La gorda es muy gorda y muy negra no se han quedado en medias tintas...


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Ene 2023)

Pues aun salgo contento despues de ver el anuncio....tal como están los tiempos esperaba una humillación del hombre (blanco por supuesto) al final del anuncio, tipo que se caía de la bicicleta de tanto darle y se partía los dientes mientras las charos se reían, o algo similar


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Ene 2023)

vanderwilde dijo:


> No tiene que soltar la gorda chicharrones...



Una gorda así tiene entre 15 y 20 Kg de mierda en los intestinos continuamente
Si la "purgan" le hacen bajar esa cantidad de golpe (dicho por un medico)
Son maquinas de procesar comida


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Ene 2023)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> A mi me parce bien.
> 
> Lo que realmente quieren sacar es un hombre y una mujer atléticos como se ha hecho de toda la vida para este tipo de productos, pero como siendo realistas tienen que cumplir con el obligado cupo de negros, homosexuales y gordos, pues lo hacen todo de vez y meten una gorda negra lesbiana, y ya...
> 
> Al menos es la impresión que da. La gorda está ahí puesta como de plastón.



Muy cierto hamijo


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Ene 2023)

escudero dijo:


> nunca entendere, el porque los negros se prestan a todas estas cosas absurdas.
> Esa negra, es imposible que se mantenga haciendo el pino. ¿no le da vergüenza ?



No.
1. Si la tuviera no podría ni mirarse al espejo
2. Con el pastucho que le han dado (la publi se paga muchisimo) tiene zamburguesas premium para un mes (5 años de una persona normal)


----------



## dcuartero (3 Ene 2023)

A ver,..... Otro producto más que no voy a comprar.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Ene 2023)

Julianillo dijo:


> Sois un poquito crueles, la verdad... esa mujer está luchando por mejorar su vida y su cuerpo.
> 
> Todos tendemos a culpabilizar, pensando de que si está gorda es porque comerá mucho y no sabe controlarse, pero a veces hay problemas con la tiroides y hormonales que pueden hacer que en seis meses te conviertas en un pez globo.



Eso creia yo hasta que un ejjjjperto medico amigo me dijo "hamijo, eso es un mito. Chapan la boca, hacen ejercicio y veras como pierden peso, lo que pasa que comen como cerd@s"
Y suscribo lo dicho porque en el curro hace miles de años tenia una pareja de obesos. 
Ella decia lo mismo que si las tiroides que si bla bla bla pero durante la mañana en la mesa de trabajo se cascaba dos tubos de tortitas de maiz (busca las calorias que tiene eso) Luego para comer ensaladas con pasas, miel etc ( hipercalorico) de primero mas los co siguientes fritos de segundo y todo bien amenizado con botellon de cocacola y por supuesto el pan que no falte....


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Ene 2023)

AMP dijo:


> La negra se llama Jessamyn Stanley y es profesora de yoga de verdad. Hace ya tiempo que el wokismo la promociona como imagen del gordismo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313954



Yo me apunto a yoga y veo eso de profesor y salgo por la puerta al instante


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Ene 2023)

George Orwell dijo:


> Pues el anuncio es cojonudo. Si no quemas glucógeno y te dedicas a hacer estiramientos y pseudo-deportes para Charos, no bebas Gatorade o te pondrás como la del anuncio.
> 
> Creo que es un buen ejemplo.



Exacto, esa mierda es puro azucar


----------



## Lady_A (3 Ene 2023)

No entiendo la polémica de ese anuncio. La gente fit hace ejercicio fuerte y la gente que empieza (incluido los gordos) necesitan empezar con ejercicios mas light.

No se como se cree la gente que se adelgaza, con deporte y por otro lado con cierto tipo de peso no es recomendable (por las articulaciones, principalmente rodillas y caderas) ciertos ejercicios que si son recomendables con peso normal.




brickworld dijo:


> Que tipo de CGI han metido en la última escena de la gorda haciendo el pino puente?  o quieren hacernos creer que 100% greal no fake one link mega?




Que valiente es la ignorancia. Es profesora de yoga, ya lo hace sola.




EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ¿Por qué la gorda no se mueve?
> 
> ¿No se dan cuenta de que son un chiste?
> 
> A ver si sacan captura de los cables de refuerzo.



Otro idiota que no es capaz de leerse un puto hilo sin decir sandeces y mira que lo ponen facil, eh? Te incluyen la informacion en el.


----------



## brickworld (3 Ene 2023)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Yo me apunto a yoga y veo eso de profesor y salgo por la puerta al instante



Pues no nuestra femiloca más querida del foro le parece de Puta madre porquebla gordaaa tiene 450k seguidores en el wokegram de las narices


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Ene 2023)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Eso creia yo hasta que un ejjjjperto medico amigo me dijo "hamijo, eso es un mito. Chapan la boca, hacen ejercicio y veras como pierden peso, lo que pasa que comen como cerd@s"
> Y suscribo lo dicho porque en el curro hace miles de años tenia una pareja de obesos.
> Ella decia lo mismo que si las tiroides que si bla bla bla pero durante la mañana en la mesa de trabajo se cascaba dos tubos de tortitas de maiz (busca las calorias que tiene eso) Luego para comer ensaladas con pasas, miel etc ( hipercalorico) de primero mas los co siguientes fritos de segundo y todo bien amenizado con botellon de cocacola y por supuesto el pan que no falte....



En mi curro todos los gordos y gordas les ves a todas horas comiendo mierdas de bolleria y refrescos.... pero eh?, es cosa de la genética


----------



## brickworld (3 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> No entiendo la polémica de ese anuncio. La gente fit hace ejercicio fuerte y la gente que empieza (incluido los gordos) necesitan empezar con ejercicios mas light.
> 
> No se como se cree la gente que se adelgaza, con deporte y por otro lado con cierto tipo de peso no es recomendable (por las articulaciones, principalmente rodillas y caderas) ciertos ejercicios que si son recomendables con peso normal.
> 
> ...



Claro que si bonica una megagorda promocionando una bebida de mierda azucarada SOLAMENTE porque a vuestro papo loco progresista le parecen cojonudo promocionar LA GORDURA EXTREMA como NORMAL CUANDO NO LO ES 

Pero claro ser negra y gorda es motivo suficiente para sacarla hasta en la sopa da igual que pese 150 kilos en canal


----------



## brickworld (3 Ene 2023)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> En mi curro todos los gordos y gordas les ves a todas horas comiendo mierdas de bolleria y refrescos.... pero eh?, es cosa de la genética



Son las tiroides MACHIRULO ese cuerpo es NORMAL!!!!


----------



## Vctrlnz (3 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Imágenes del making off:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313688
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313689



Es peor, es negrasimia


----------



## napobalo (3 Ene 2023)

Si pone burrikin en vez de gatorade es mas creible


----------



## Tonto_de_Forocoches (3 Ene 2023)

No lo entiendo¿Sí tiene la fuerza y voluntad para hacer pino por qué sigue gorda?


----------



## sebososabroso (3 Ene 2023)

Un anuncio que refleja que las negras, después de los 18, engordan como ballenas, le pasa los mismo a las gitanas.


----------



## angrymorty (3 Ene 2023)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Eso creia yo hasta que un ejjjjperto medico amigo me dijo "hamijo, eso es un mito. Chapan la boca, hacen ejercicio y veras como pierden peso, lo que pasa que comen como cerd@s"
> Y suscribo lo dicho porque en el curro hace miles de años tenia una pareja de obesos.
> Ella decia lo mismo que si las tiroides que si bla bla bla pero durante la mañana en la mesa de trabajo se cascaba dos tubos de tortitas de maiz (busca las calorias que tiene eso) Luego para comer ensaladas con pasas, miel etc ( hipercalorico) de primero mas los co siguientes fritos de segundo y todo bien amenizado con botellon de cocacola y por supuesto el pan que no falte....



Doy fe. Eso es así durante el tiempo en el que no te medican. Yo tengo un tipo de hipotiroidismo que hizo desaparecer mi glándula tiroidea. Ahora tengo un IMC de 23 aunque hace 10 años llegué a estar casi obeso porque me mandaba la bollería del barrio y mi postura habitual era estar sentado. El sedentarismo nos mata a todos (aunque se evidencie más rápido a los que padecemos esta enfermedad). La solución fue bien sencilla: en el momento en que cuentas calorías y te haces consciente de la tremenda barbaridad que cometes al ingerir harinas ultra-procesadas, grasas y azúcares, se acaban los problemas, pero la gente tiene la puta manía de achacar sus miserias a los agentes externos, a las circunstancias ajenas a su voluntad o personas. En fin, el problema no es tanto el hipotiroidismo (siempre que no tenga nódulos y cosas así) sino la demostrada inmadurez e incapacidad para asumir sus responsabilidades.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Ene 2023)

Matgiber11 dijo:


> Que te calles gato maricon



GXXXXXRRR!!!


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (3 Ene 2023)

elchicho47 dijo:


>



Pues yo no veo la polémica por ningún lado.

Han puesto a una gorda comprometida consigo misma en hacer ejercicio para bajar de peso y ganar en salud.

Lo polémico hubiera sido que la hubiesen puesto para decir que se queda en el sofá porque su cuerpo está bien así.


----------



## drtanaka (3 Ene 2023)

Evidentemente el objetivo de mercado son los blancos deportistas y los gordos obesos negros.

Gatorade tendrá datos de mercado y los negros de practicar deporte poco y encima con sobrepeso.


----------



## tartesius (3 Ene 2023)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Encuentra las 7 diferencias
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313707



La diferencia es que el hipopótamo sí puede correr y nadar sin que le dé un infarto


----------



## Jordanpt (3 Ene 2023)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Pues yo no veo la polémica por ningún lado.
> 
> Han puesto a una gorda comprometida consigo misma en hacer ejercicio para bajar de peso y ganar en salud.
> 
> Lo polémico hubiera sido que la hubiesen puesto para decir que se queda en el sofá porque su cuerpo está bien así.



Es ridículo que esté haciendo algo que no quema ninguna caloría, son estiramientos. Si por lo menos estuviera corriendo como el resto, tendría mas sentido.

Es como reconocer que da igual que este gorda, que está bien, además por intentar ser inclusivo han puesto a la gorda negra, que queda un poco racista poner al único gordo del anuncio como una ballena negra haciendo una postura grotesca, ¿¿no???


----------



## Desencantado (3 Ene 2023)

Lo que veo en el vídeo: Gatorade. Gatarade. Focarade.


----------



## V10 5.2 (3 Ene 2023)

La polemica es porque salen 2 flacos? Porque cuando me imagino al americano medio me viene a la mente la imagen de la gorda negra.


----------



## wanamaker (3 Ene 2023)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Pues yo no veo la polémica por ningún lado.
> 
> Han puesto a una gorda comprometida consigo misma en hacer ejercicio para bajar de peso y ganar en salud.
> 
> Lo polémico hubiera sido que la hubiesen puesto para decir que se queda en el sofá porque su cuerpo está bien así.



Lo que tienen que hacer los gordos es dejar de comer y no beber gatorades.
Ponerse a hacer el pino puente es lo ultimo que debe hacer un ballenato.


----------



## wanamaker (3 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> No entiendo la polémica de ese anuncio. La gente fit hace ejercicio fuerte y la gente que empieza (incluido los gordos) necesitan empezar con ejercicios mas light.
> 
> No se como se cree la gente que se adelgaza, con deporte y por otro lado con cierto tipo de peso no es recomendable (por las articulaciones, principalmente rodillas y caderas) ciertos ejercicios que si son recomendables con peso normal.
> 
> ...



Que una gorda sea capaz de hacer eso, no significa que para el 99% de los gordos este recomendado.
Los gordos de ese nivel andar y poquito. Con dejar de comer lo que comen se les caen los kilos a decenas.
PD: Por muchas posturitas que haga, esa mujer es lo contrario a la salud.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Ene 2023)

angrymorty dijo:


> Doy fe. Eso es así durante el tiempo en el que no te medican. Yo tengo un tipo de hipotiroidismo que hizo desaparecer mi glándula tiroidea. Ahora tengo un IMC de 23 aunque hace 10 años llegué a estar casi obeso porque me mandaba la bollería del barrio y mi postura habitual era estar sentado. El sedentarismo nos mata a todos (aunque se evidencie más rápido a los que padecemos esta enfermedad). La solución fue bien sencilla: en el momento en que cuentas calorías y te haces consciente de la tremenda barbaridad que cometes al ingerir harinas ultra-procesadas, grasas y azúcares, se acaban los problemas, pero la gente tiene la puta manía de achacar sus miserias a los agentes externos, a las circunstancias ajenas a su voluntad o personas. En fin, el problema no es tanto el hipotiroidismo (siempre que no tenga nódulos y cosas así) sino la demostrada inmadurez e incapacidad para asumir sus responsabilidades.



Bravo por haberte enfrentado al problema de raiz y resolverlo


----------



## MaGiVer (3 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313683



Buen render. Grande la tecnología de trazado de rayos.


----------



## srandemonico (3 Ene 2023)

Estáis flipando como si fuese una campaña estatal del PSOE.

Es un puto anuncio. Y si otra gorda se cree que bebiendo Gatorade va a hacer pinopuente, pues de eso se trata.
De convencer a la mayor cantidad de gente a que compre la bebida.

Si de paso la gorda se hace daño haciendo pinopuente, el siguiente anuncio debería ser de una aseguradora. Y de un bufete de abogados para que la charo pueda denunciar a Gatorade. Obviamente, la ropa deportiva también hay que anunciar en el mismo bloque.

Vais de capitalistas y no veis pura oportunidad de hacer negocio con borregos y sus propósitos del Año Nuevo.


----------



## gpm (3 Ene 2023)

Aquí la magia lo hace el líquido que se ha puesto a la grúa que a puesto a la gorda del revés.


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Una gorda estirando no necesita recargar electrolitos ni glucógeno.
> 
> Después dicen que están así por la tiroides



O por que tienen los huesos anchos


----------



## javac (3 Ene 2023)

Me parece buen anuncio, que se venda gatorade para todos, deportistas o no
Incrementando el público objetivo

Cualquier persona que intenta ponerse en forma, respeto


----------



## prolok (3 Ene 2023)

hay que joerse !!!


----------



## Furymundo (3 Ene 2023)

wanamaker dijo:


> Que una gorda sea capaz de hacer eso, no significa que para el 99% de los gordos este recomendado.
> Los gordos de ese nivel andar y poquito. Con dejar de comer lo que comen se les caen los kilos a decenas.
> PD: Por muchas posturitas que haga, esa mujer es lo contrario a la salud.



se ponen con mi dieta de agua y nueces y en un mes pierden 15 kilos sin hacer ejercicio.


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Imágenes del making off:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313688
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313689



Looool
Nada voy a por otro cafe que este lo he tirado


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Ene 2023)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> O por que tienen los huesos anchos



"Eh que retengo muchoh líquidoh con la regla"

Mientras de zampa un kilo de helado viendo una serie de Negrix.


----------



## Fabs (3 Ene 2023)

Los otros estaban en plena carrera y van acabando (whiteys are doomed), el cacahalote está estirando porque ahora es su turno (new ni**er age as in netflix) y está muy empoderada (typical Charo fat ass) y postureando a full (¿yoga?)


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2023)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> El final es "la rave trance del fin del mundo"  y muy guapa la modelo



Mira Hielo. Hoy estamos de celebración!!! Temazo de Sylver, de 2003, y su legendario primer verso:

_"Stones are getting colder"_


----------

